# [DCC] Meters.. (Required Specifications)..



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

I use the RRampMeter mounted to my front panel..

http://dccspecialties.com/products/rrampmeter.htm
DCC Specialties RRampMeter 
The manufacture of this product..
Does "Not" sell this product directly to the public..
List: from $69.95 (see the list of dealers) 

Example:
http://tonystrains.com/shop/?s=RRampMeter
DCC Specialties RRampMeter 
Version I - RRampMeter = $59.95
RRampMeter Label = $6.95







Special Notes:
There is a "Thread" where an individual mounted LED "AC" meters to a freight car..(Good Idea)..
There is a "Thread" where individuals purchased a Digital AC/Voltmeter AC/Ammeter unit..(Great Savings)..
I was surprised that the Digital AC/Voltmeter AC/Ammeter units were..(Faulty)..
Many years back I also purchased a much similiar meter for my "Test Track" and it did not work..(Reason Unknown)..

So I did more "Research" into [DCC] voltage and amperage "Measurement Requirements"..
Warning:
- The mounted LED "AC" meters to a freight car will give "INCORRECT" values..
- The Digital AC/Voltmeter AC/Ammeter unit will "NOT" function "Correctly"..







===========

My Own Research:
(#1):
RRampMeter
•Also measures AC and DC Volts/Amps. 
•Costs less than DVMs that "CANNOT" measure [DCC].. (Ver I, II, & III rated at 10 Amps and Ver IV rated at 20 Amps)..
•Measures true "RMS" Volts/Amps, +/- 2%. 

DVM = Digital Volt Meter 
RMS = Root Mean Square (Wave Forms)

===========

My Own Research: 
Meters for DCC:
http://www.members.optusnet.com.au/nswmn2/DCC_Meters.htm

Measuring Voltage:
The [DCC] track voltage is (5,000 to 8,500 Hz) square wave AC and is nominally 14.25 volts for [HO]..
The electronics of a "Normal" multimeter selected to AC assumes that the AC voltage being measured is at (60 Hz) .. 
Reading AC voltages of any "Other Frequency" and "Waveform", these “correction factors” will give an "Incorrect" reading..
Using an "RMS" voltmeter will give a more"Accurate" readings for [DCC].. 








===========

My Own Research:
(#3):
Meters for DCC:
http://www.members.optusnet.com.au/nswmn2/DCC_Meters.htm

Building Your Own Meters: (Volts/Amps)
Special electronic hardware and skills will be required to "Build" your own "Meters"..
No statis "LED's" are included..

===========

Final Conclusions:

#1) = Use a RRampMeter.. 
-OR-
#2) = Build your own "Custom" made meters..(Volts/Amps)..

================================

Help Others: (For The Future)..
Many individuals are "Only" reading my "Threads"..
I am only "Posting" technical information into different "Threads"..

Facts:This is a "Forum"..
Without the ocasional "Reply" to my technical "Threads", 
this information will be "Lost" in "Past History" within (x3) months..
......


----------

